
94% of the Fortune 1000 are seeing supply chain disruptions - Anon84
https://fortune.com/2020/02/21/fortune-1000-coronavirus-china-supply-chain-impact/
======
ReptileMan
If we keep overreacting it will only get worse. So far the ratio is 1000 news
articles per death. The consequences of the self induced panic will be worse
than the virus it seems.

